# Mein Applet zeigt mein Bild im Internet nicht an



## Ceene (19. Dez 2007)

Wie der Titel schon sagt hab ich ein Applet in dem sich ein Labelfeld befindet in dem ich das Bild lade und anzeige.
Wenn ich mein Applet über Eclipse starte findet er das Bild und packt es rein. Wenn ich das ganze übers Internet aufrufe findet er das Bild nicht. Zum einen befindet sich die Datei auch auf dem Webspace aber zum anderen hab ich die Bild-Datei auch mit in die *.jar-Datei eingebunden.

so mache ich das bis jetzt

```
{
				jLabelLogo = new JLabel();
				getContentPane().add(jLabelLogo);
				jLabelLogo.setBounds(644, 7, 196, 91);
//				Logo darstellen
		        ImageIcon i = new ImageIcon("HW-Soft-Logo_200x75.jpg");
		        jLabelLogo.setIcon(i);
			}
```

im JBuilder konnte das so gemacht werden

```
// Logo darstellen
        ImageIcon i = new ImageIcon(getImage(getDocumentBase(), "HW-Soft-Logo_200x75.jpg"));
        lblLogo.setIcon(i);
```

aber das scheint bei Eclipse nicht zu funktionieren.

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## The_S (19. Dez 2007)

Wenn du Daten IM Jar liegen hast, dann über den ClassLoader laden. Dazu gibt es schon x-threads.


----------



## Ceene (19. Dez 2007)

Vielen Dank, hab es hinbekommen.


----------

